# 18 and Moving to Australia for 1 year



## bootsx (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey there, I'm new here so i amn't 100% if i'm doing this right!

I'm an 18yr old from Dublin and plan to move over to Australia on a working visa next September with one of my friends. I have family and friends in Perth so i was planning on going there, but i have heard that there isn't much work in australia at the moment and that their getting sick of all us irish coming over, 

if anybody could give me advice on which city is best to go, cost of living, and even if i'd be able to get a job it would be great.

I'll have my last school exams finished but will only be starting college when i come home after the year, i have a lot of experience in working in cafes and as waitresses though. 

Thank you for all your help,
Emma,


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Emma, 

From what I've heard there's a lot more work here than in Ireland 
What sort of work do you want? Saying there's no work is a big generalisation.

Check out the sticky threads at the top of the forum for the Cost of Living post and that will give you some idea of the costs here. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Emma,

Welcome to the forum.

Australia is a big place. Great Britain can fit into it 32 times! The land mass is as big as North America. Therefore weather varies enormously depending on where you are, and weather plays a big part on being able to settle here or not. If you want hot and humid then it's North Queensland, hot and sunny most of the year then Gold/Sunshine Coast, Perth. The four seasons then Melbourne or Sydney.

Then there's how expensive places are. Sydney is the most expensive, then Melbourne, then Perth. So you have to juggle between being comfortable with the weather plus being able to afford to live there! Do some searching on the forum as this has been discussed a lot.

The recession hardly hit australia (in comparison to the UK, Europe, US) so the work market is pretty good. Of course, it will depend on what your job is.

Dolly


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

I see no real problems for you. Just finish your school, get your working-holiday visa and hop over. There is always plenty of work for backpackers since there are a number of jobs that Australians won't do. 

Farmwork is seasonal but since there are so many different climate zones then there is enough work all year round. Building and construction is full of people from the UK and Ireland and plenty of vacancies. Bars, cafes and restaurants always seek employees. So, there are plenty of opportunities. Have a look here and you might find something that suits you. Find Jobs & Employment - by Location, Sector and Company @ My Career


----------



## bootsx (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you very much for the swift reply, I think Perth is sounding good for me.

I have inquired about a working visa and some companies have told me that they are very easy to get at the moment and others say that it is very unlikey, would you know anything about this? 

Would you advise having rent etc set up before moving over?

Thanks again,
Emma


----------



## bootsx (Oct 31, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> From what I've heard there's a lot more work here than in Ireland
> What sort of work do you want? Saying there's no work is a big generalisation.
> ...


ye haha anything has to be better then here! waitressing and cafe and bar work, that kinda thing? 
Emma


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

bootsx said:


> ye haha anything has to be better then here! waitressing and cafe and bar work, that kinda thing?
> Emma


What are you expecting in Australia? Red carpet and a ministerial position? Unfortunately, you'll have to start from the bottom, since you have no skills and no profession. A lovely face is not sufficient to get a decent job.


----------



## bootsx (Oct 31, 2010)

Johnfromoz said:


> What are you expecting in Australia? Red carpet and a ministerial position? Unfortunately, you'll have to start from the bottom, since you have no skills and no profession. A lovely face is not sufficient to get a decent job.


I have a lot of experience in Bar, restaurant and cafe work. Therefore That would be the most logical work i would hope for. You clearly haven't worked in these areas.. as, in Ireland anyway, working in the food industry is working from the bottom to a certain extent, it most definately isn't glamourous or a "ministerial position". I plan to work hard for 9 months and then travel.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

bootsx said:


> I have a lot of experience in Bar, restaurant and cafe work. Therefore That would be the most logical work i would hope for. You clearly haven't worked in these areas.. as, in Ireland anyway, working in the food industry is working from the bottom to a certain extent, it most definately isn't glamourous or a "ministerial position". I plan to work hard for 9 months and then travel.


Sorry, I did not mean to offend you in any way but your previuos post seemed to be like you expected to get a lot more from a starting position. Anyway, if you want then you can be on a tourist-working visa for a whole two years, if you wanna.


----------



## bootsx (Oct 31, 2010)

I can only take the year doe to college, I'm sorry if my previous post seemed snooty, would you recommend organizing rent etc before i leave or when i get there? 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

bootsx said:


> I can only take the year doe to college, I'm sorry if my previous post seemed snooty, would you recommend organizing rent etc before i leave or when i get there?
> Thank you for your help


Yes, looking for rent in advance is smart. Try: www.domain.com.au


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

If your prepared to take anything you'll get work. Although the economy is good take into account that thousands of irish backpackers are coming here every week and demand for restuarant, bar jobs in enormous.

Also like you said don't play up too much in bars in Australia like you would back home and don't start fights with Aussies. Aussies are usually a lot bigger than the Irish and a lot of them carry knives and don't **** around when tipped over the edge. 4 or 5 irish backpackers have been killed in bars over the past 2 years basically for being smart arses.


----------



## bootsx (Oct 31, 2010)

Weebie said:


> If your prepared to take anything you'll get work. Although the economy is good take into account that thousands of irish backpackers are coming here every week and demand for restuarant, bar jobs in enormous.
> 
> Also like you said don't play up too much in bars in Australia like you would back home and don't start fights with Aussies. Aussies are usually a lot bigger than the Irish and a lot of them carry knives and don't **** around when tipped over the edge. 4 or 5 irish backpackers have been killed in bars over the past 2 years basically for being smart arses.


ye i heard a lot about this, i know how there is a lot of tension here among some localities because of the high levels of bagpackers in certain areas so i don't want to moce some where that i will cause tension, i am very aware of this. last thing i'd want to do is take jobs off australians that need them a lot more than me so i'd take whatever i can get. Do you know much about the levels of irish in perth?


----------

